# Rank boar



## gillsville bassmaster (May 13, 2015)

Banks County hog we caught a few weeks back.


----------



## blackbear (May 14, 2015)

Congratulations that Jokers a HOSS!! Tusk look sharp as a razor!


----------



## model88_308 (May 15, 2015)

That is one big hog you put the hammer down on! 
 Congratulations!


----------



## j_seph (May 15, 2015)

Nice, did ya eat him


----------

